# Any other Tahiti Village owners out there



## macko420 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello,
We recently bought our first TS from the developer of Tahiti Village.  We would love to talk to other TV owners since we are brand new to this whole thing.   
I thought I would try to find other owners by setting up a Yahoo Group for TV.  I have never moderated a group before so bear with me - another 'new' experience!!   
I am going to try to provide a link to click on so that you may join.  I want to keep this somewhat private so the list is only for TV owners and I must approve memberships.

The link didn't work, so you can email me at 
macko420@yahoo.com
and I can send you an invitation to join.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 5, 2007)

*Nice Timeshare.*

We don't own there & have not stayed there but we have taken the Tahiti Village timeshare tour  -- mainly for the freebies but also to get an up-close look at a much-promoted timeshare resort in a top vacation spot. 

Our Las Vegas _compound freebies_ story*,* including the Tahiti Village part*,* is clickable right here. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## macko420 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Alan.
My husband and I both enjoy your posts!  You should be a writer!  Thanks for you response!


----------



## macko420 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Is there anyone out there??*

just bumping this one up in case someone missed it!


----------



## anotha knick (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi there, new to the forums, new to timesharing. We were bamboozled into buying the timeshare while in Vegas. Nothing wrong with the property, but bamboozled because buying into a timeshare was not in our list of things to do. Anyhow, now that we have bought into it, I've decided to do some research, and have stumbled upon this website. (Great Forums!!) 

I am happy this forum is out there, and as I have more and more time to research, I will be posting more and more.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2007)

anotha knick said:


> Hi there, new to the forums, new to timesharing. We were bamboozled into buying the timeshare while in Vegas. Nothing wrong with the property, but bamboozled because buying into a timeshare was not in our list of things to do. Anyhow, now that we have bought into it, I've decided to do some research, and have stumbled upon this website. (Great Forums!!)
> 
> I am happy this forum is out there, and as I have more and more time to research, I will be posting more and more.




Are you past the rescind period? Timeshares must give new owners a grace period in which they can cancel their contract and receive all monies back that was put down on deposit. I believe NV is 7 days from the date the contract was signed. 

Most times I find that the recsension period has long passed when people find TUG or any other timeshare site. For that matter it's generally almost past by the time they return home from vacation. If that's the case don't let it bother you and learn how to get the most out of your property.


----------



## macko420 (Oct 29, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> I believe NV is 7 days from the date the contract was signed.
> 
> Most times I find that the recsension period has long passed when people find TUG or any other timeshare site. .




From what I remember when we were checking into it, I believe it is only 5 days in NV.


----------



## vegastime (Nov 2, 2007)

anotha knick said:


> Hi there, new to the forums, new to timesharing. We were bamboozled into buying the timeshare while in Vegas. Nothing wrong with the property, but bamboozled because buying into a timeshare was not in our list of things to do. Anyhow, now that we have bought into it, I've decided to do some research, and have stumbled upon this website. (Great Forums!!)
> 
> I am happy this forum is out there, and as I have more and more time to research, I will be posting more and more.



Which property did you purchase in Las Vegas?


----------



## Rhino77 (Nov 9, 2007)

anotha knick said:


> Hi there, new to the forums, new to timesharing. We were bamboozled into buying the timeshare while in Vegas. Nothing wrong with the property, but bamboozled because buying into a timeshare was not in our list of things to do. Anyhow, now that we have bought into it, I've decided to do some research, and have stumbled upon this website. (Great Forums!!)
> 
> I am happy this forum is out there, and as I have more and more time to research, I will be posting more and more.


Same here!  We're definitely still learning!  Glad I found the forums too!


----------



## blumatrix (Nov 29, 2007)

another TV owner here.  went to vegas for a free trip, ended up costing us a fortune (since we bought the darn thing)!

owners for about a year now and we've been back three times.  still haven't stayed at TV but stayed at Tahiti and at the other Soleil resort.  it seems like TV is leaps and bounds ahead of the other two but I'd like to stay there before I make my final decision.


----------



## Rhino77 (Nov 29, 2007)

We have not stayed at TV in LV either.  Hoping to try it out at least once.  I think mostly my wife and I will use the timeshare for trips elsewhere.


----------



## macko420 (Nov 29, 2007)

We were in a similar situation - had never been to LV before, ended up at a timeshare presentation, and voila.....we are now owners!  Since we are in PA, we hope to get really good at exchanging even though we do really like the  property.  We haven't been back but we are in Phase 2 so they told us we couldn't reserve "our unit" until after 8/08. 
I'm glad people are using this thread.  Don't forget I started a yahoo group for TV - we are very small but it's really just getting started.

BTW - we bought the Royal Tahitian, EOY, even yrs


----------



## Mama Train (Nov 6, 2011)

*A bump for Tahiti Owners*

Greetings all,
 I joined the group cause I was getting bombarded with calls from folks wanting to sell my Tahiti. I've owned since the beginning and really enjoy my annual trips.I'm not a n 'exchanger' so my Interval membership seemed redundant and the new offerings are of little value to me. 
Anyone else notice the rude staff at Tahiti? Seems with the unemployment rate as high as it is in Vegas...they could get better help! The staff seems as if they are bothered by our mere presence.
Want to know if its just me??? 
Any hints on how we can get our voice heard at this property? 
The rooms are falling into disrepair. Almost as if they reflect the attitude of the staff.:zzz: 

Nice to meet you all
Mama T


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mama Train said:


> Greetings all,
> I joined the group cause I was getting bombarded with calls from folks wanting to sell my Tahiti. I've owned since the beginning and really enjoy my annual trips.I'm not a n 'exchanger' so my Interval membership seemed redundant and the new offerings are of little value to me.
> Anyone else notice the rude staff at Tahiti? Seems with the unemployment rate as high as it is in Vegas...they could get better help! The staff seems as if they are bothered by our mere presence.
> Want to know if its just me???
> ...



While I don't own at TV, the best way to get your voice heard is to find out who's on the Home Owners Assoc. and tell them how you feel.


----------



## Mama Train (Nov 15, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> While I don't own at TV, the best way to get your voice heard is to find out who's on the Home Owners Assoc. and tell them how you feel.



Sorry to say its still controlled by sellers/new owners and the best I get when I try is another sales pitch. I will say I just got a nice PM from the property so at least someone is looking and wants to speak 
I'll let ya all know how it goes
Mama T


----------



## Rod_central_IL (Oct 8, 2012)

Mama Train said:


> Greetings all,
> I joined the group cause I was getting bombarded with calls from folks wanting to sell my Tahiti. I've owned since the beginning and really enjoy my annual trips.I'm not a n 'exchanger' so my Interval membership seemed redundant and the new offerings are of little value to me.
> Anyone else notice the rude staff at Tahiti? Seems with the unemployment rate as high as it is in Vegas...they could get better help! The staff seems as if they are bothered by our mere presence.
> Want to know if its just me???
> ...


We just stayed there this past September.   And during check-in, we noticed poor cust. svc.  Particularly, if the room wasn't ready for check-in, they call your cell no.   But make you stand in the long line all over again.   geez.  Also not very welcoming.

Also as owners, there was no wifi except in the new tall bldg ?5.   Staff quite ignorant about internet and the charges.   We were able to borrow wimax usb modem for our stay thru the concierge at the gifting window.

Hmmmm... isn't your time around when TV was coming out of bankruptcy??  The entire marketing staff was let go.


----------

